# virtual tours



## reed (Oct 10, 2010)

Show us a Virtual Tour that you like. 

Example....

http://pere-lachaise.com/


----------



## bbloke (Oct 16, 2010)

I know it's not reeeeaaaally a tour, but I liked the way this site used Google Maps to customize the video for the viewer:

http://thewildernessdowntown.com/

(It can take awhile to load...  The postcard bit will go away on its own, but you will notice some interaction later if you draw a few lines at least.  Also, pay close attention to the satellite views, you will see a correlation with the other windows.)


----------



## reed (Oct 16, 2010)

bbloke...for the moment I only get swallows. Will try again. Looks nice though.


----------



## bbloke (Oct 17, 2010)

Oh!  How odd.  You type in a location and wait (and maybe wait some more, depending on the computer being used!) and then you don't get several windows opening?  Which browser (and version) are you using?


----------



## reed (Oct 17, 2010)

sorry bbloke I didn't click on chromeexperiments. I'm on Safari 5.0.2.. Silly me. Wonderful "tour" 

http://www.chromeexperiments.com/


----------



## bbloke (Oct 17, 2010)

You've got me confused now!  

I'm using Safari 5.0.2 too.  Where the page says "Enter the address of the home where you grew up," just below the middle of the page, I did so.  I then clicked on the address that auto-completed, just below the field where I entered my address, and then I watched as it started loading.  It took some time, but then the tour and music started, opening multiple windows.

If you follow the Chrome Experiments link, you may be having a look at something completely different!


----------



## reed (Oct 18, 2010)

IIIIII get it! I didn't type in my address. What a clutz I can be. Yes, nice tour bbloke. Thanks


----------



## Rhisiart (Oct 18, 2010)

Got this *one* from a guy called reed.


----------



## reed (Mar 25, 2011)

one cool site Rhisiart... I forgot to tell you that. Ooops.


----------

